# 625 DVR Artifacting?



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey all, 
I have a DVR625 receiver and when I use the skip forward button and get to where I want to go the screen artifacts really, really bad. It always takes a couple seconds to get back to normal. And also when changing channels it sometimes gets stuck on a black screen with white lines. I checked the signal quality and it's at 42. That doesn't seem too good. The dish has been up for over two years. How hard is it to adjust the signal? I don't want to get up there and mess it up even worse. Thanks!


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

TUKIN18S said:


> Hey all,
> I have a DVR625 receiver and when I use the skip forward button and get to where I want to go the screen artifacts really, really bad. It always takes a couple seconds to get back to normal. And also when changing channels it sometimes gets stuck on a black screen with white lines.


I have a 522 and the artifacting started with the L461 software. However, I don't get the black screen/white lines when changing channels.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Is anyone running a 522/625 on a IR (Remote1) remote address other than 1? 

For the first time today, I found that an IR remote at address 1 is changing my 522 which is at IR address 2, UHF address 6. It also changes with the IR address 2 remote. Really weird. Not sure if this is related to the software update. I think mine just updated recently. Pulling the plug seems to fix it temporarily, but it comes back. Definitely IR remotes. All are 3rd party learning remotes. Tried the actual green#1 remote and same thing.

I can change the reciever to any remote address combination. The IR remote address remote (e.g. remote address 4) will work and a IR remote with address 1 will work.

Can anyone confirm or test the same scenerio?

I have two receivers in the same room because of the dish connections. I may have to change the location. I guess changing the 1st receiver to something other than 1 may work. Will have to experiment. Crazy.


----------

